# Goals Part II



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

Earlier in the year there was a thread about fishing goals for the year, and what sort of things we'd like to accomplish throughout the 2008 season. As this year comes to an end, I thought it would interesting to see how everyone ended up this year. Here are a few things I managed to accomplish thus far(hopefully I can add one before the end of the year still):

1.)First spanish mackeral
2.)First limit of speckled trout
3.)First trout over 4lbs.
4.)First sheepshead over 12"
5.)First decent land based shark, 52" blacktip
6.)First spot...yes, that's right
7.)Jack Crevalle...he was 8" long, but it counts...lol
and NEARLY#8...lost a beast of a redfish that would have been my citation fish I wanted this year earlier this year, that was sadness...


----------



## greendave (Mar 13, 2006)

*still a newbie...*

I'm still fairly new at the saltwater thing....especially since I don't get to the coast all that often...but here's a small list i'm proud of.

1) caught my first Speck (early June)
2) caught my first fish from the surf on a lure (16" speck caught 11/28/08)
3) got skunked for 16+ hours trolling for stripers off of Virginia Beach back in January, but still had a blast.

My new goals are to....

1) get to the beach more often
2) Catch a Spanish... or 5... or 15
3) Catch a limit of specks
4) Catch a citation speck
5) Catch anything but a blue on a flyrod

Thanks to all the help from guys on this board. The knowledge is endless and priceless.

-Dave


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Well I am not from NC but This Year I only had 3 goals
First goal to take my kids fishing. Made that one easy.
Second Goal was to have them catch some big fish, Son caught a 4 lb rainbow trout in MD and a 11 pound striper, Daughter caught a 7 pound bluefish and a 8 pound striper and a few 6lb croakers in md, oldest daughter caught a 37 inch striper dont know the weight lost the scale on another fishing trip, and plenty of big blues.
Third goal was to make it through my first year of marrage, did that but she decided she wanted a devorce shortly there after. I am going to miss the kids.
But together me and the kids did some fantastic fishing adventures, and caught a ton of nice fish.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

My goals for 2008 were all over the map, these are the ones I have achieved as far as fishin goes...

1.) caught my first chopper bluefish
2.) caught my first puppy drum
3.) caught my first citation red rum
4.) caught my first limit of spanish macks
5.) caught my first grown man shark
6.) *moved to the OBX*
7.) *got gainfull employment to live on an island*

8.) moved to a condo thats on the sound with a dock and a 3 minute walk to the ocean!!! (that was my last and BIGGEST goal)

I thank God for the ability and determination to make it happen... From livin in a 16 foot camper with no heat or running water all the way to the condo I just moved into over the weekend, I feel very happy to accomplish this all under 12 months. 

My next goal is a half marathon that I'm signed up for in March at Virginia Beach. Now THAT will be an achievement for me.

Any other runners on the board????


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

My goals were to get down South and fish with some of you guys, and catch my FIRST red drum as I have never caught one. Couldn't do it due to health issues which are being corrected as we speak. So I plan to get down that way sometime next year and meet some of my fellow anglers and do some fishin.


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

*My 2008 first.....*

I did not set goals for 2008, but that gives me inspiration for setting goals for 2009.
If it is not to late, I’d like to set a goal of landing a striper in the surf before 2008 is gone.

2008 First:

First red drum
First forum post
First CHAC Tournament
First time getting my name in the books during the F&Fz Tourney
First time fishing from a kayak 
First time I have not fished from a pier in 20 years
First time I caught a blue fish in the Pasquotank
First time I fished on Ocracoke
First time I feel in love with my Penn 525
First time I learned to hate my Penn 525
First time I fished as a non smoker (which I think contributes to my poor luck)
First time using a crab pot
First time eating crabs out of this river
Last time eating crabs out of this river:--|

Basic 2009 Goal: fish more & keep it simple.:fishing:


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

TimKan7719 said:


> Well I am not from NC but This Year I only had 3 goals
> First goal to take my kids fishing. Made that one easy.
> Second Goal was to have them catch some big fish, Son caught a 4 lb rainbow trout in MD and a 11 pound striper, Daughter caught a 7 pound bluefish and a 8 pound striper and a few 6lb croakers in md, oldest daughter caught a 37 inch striper dont know the weight lost the scale on another fishing trip, and plenty of big blues.
> Third goal was to make it through my first year of marrage, did that but she decided she wanted a devorce shortly there after. I am going to miss the kids.
> ...


Tim, wow...sounds like you really helped make an impression for your kids there! I know my oldest daughter would love to be involved with that...heck, if you ever get bored, I'd like a shot at a striper bigger than my current biggest, which is my only one ever caught, which is 13" in length!!! lol



JeepMike said:


> My goals for 2008 were all over the map, these are the ones I have achieved as far as fishin goes...
> 
> 1.) caught my first chopper bluefish
> 2.) caught my first puppy drum
> ...


Wow, that's a great thing to hear! Self accomplishment should be a goal for all people above and beyond what we do on the water, and will reflect how and who we are when it comes down to being on the water and interacting with other anglers.

I used to run a bit when I was in the Army, and not just the forced running. I actually like to run and would occasionally get up and run 10 miles just for the heck of it. Now I'm mostly a treadmill guy...:-D


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

well i got my yak this summer and started fishing salt my one and only goal was a redfish i watched fishing shows growing up and saw these guys down south catching reds and always wanted to do it. i accomplished a little more then first red i hope 2009 is even better.
all from Kayak
1st redfish
1st speck
1st flounder
1st hammerhead
1st blacktip
1st spinner
1st jack crevelle
1st bluefish
1st large mouth from kayak
1st flathead cat from kayak
1st spanish mackeral
1st skate
1st blue crab
i think thats is it, got to head off to work. Later


----------



## EyeScream (Sep 29, 2008)

1)Catch my first spanish (failed)
2)Catch my first speck (failed)
3)Catch my first Red-At least i got one of the three...
4)Learn how to throw conventional- I will let you know after this weekend..
5)Fish with my out-of-state family more-Still working on that more.

So i am 1-for-5. Still got a little left on the calender though.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

EyeScream said:


> 1)Catch my first spanish (failed)
> 2)Catch my first speck (failed)
> 3)Catch my first Red-At least i got one of the three...
> 4)Learn how to throw conventional- I will let you know after this weekend..
> ...


If you can get down this way this weekend I'm pretty sure I can put you on your first speck...might not be a biggun, but I know a couple of spots that have been thick with spikes up to 14 inchers. I've also got a tip for a place a little further out where I've been told fish from 16"-20" are biting like the spikes where I fish.
:fishing:


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

Kaleb5000 said:


> well i got my yak this summer and started fishing salt my one and only goal was a redfish i watched fishing shows growing up and saw these guys down south catching reds and always wanted to do it. i accomplished a little more then first red i hope 2009 is even better.
> all from Kayak
> 1st redfish
> 1st speck
> ...



That's a good lists of firsts! One of my goals was to get a yak this year too...just money never worked out for me. I work in suppling the building industry...so that pretty much tells you where my money went!


----------



## Power Fisherman (Jun 4, 2007)

This year was a good one. I wanted to catch a nice tiger shark about 10 feet long. Got a 12 footer instead. Really nuts, guess we just got lucky that day. 










Here is the video on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5bxbQFAoAg

Deaver


----------



## EyeScream (Sep 29, 2008)

Conrad said:


> If you can get down this way this weekend I'm pretty sure I can put you on your first speck...might not be a biggun, but I know a couple of spots that have been thick with spikes up to 14 inchers. I've also got a tip for a place a little further out where I've been told fish from 16"-20" are biting like the spikes where I fish.
> :fishing:


I truly appreciate your offer,in fact i am heading down to the banks tomorrow afternoon- Gilly21 and myself are heading out around 2 from raleigh. I am at his mercy though as we are heading down in his tackle shop on wheels.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

Awesome with the 12 footer...I saw that on tx-sharkfishing. An old buddy of mine, Jay(NCSHARKER), used to be a regular fishing buddy of mine...but he moved to Wilmington and now I never hear from him anymore...I've fished with him twice this year, were we used to fish two or three days a week, and he'd crash on my couch all weekend...strange how people you think you know change on ya....Next year one of my goals is to get my own sharkin' set up...only problem is, I'm forced to be a team of one. If you don't have a boat or 4-wheel drive, it appears you're useless as a fishing buddy. Sad.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

EyeScream said:


> I truly appreciate your offer,in fact i am heading down to the banks tomorrow afternoon- Gilly21 and myself are heading out around 2 from raleigh. I am at his mercy though as we are heading down in his tackle shop on wheels.


Well, I never get the offers, but it doesn't stop me from offering out what I can to my fellow fisherman. I fish EVERY weekend if I can...so it's an open invite.


----------



## Power Fisherman (Jun 4, 2007)

Conrad,

We all go throught stages in our lives when we fish and when we don't fish. I have fished with over 75 people I would consider as good friends, even if I do not call them regularly.

Deaver


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Conrad said:


> Tim, wow...sounds like you really helped make an impression for your kids there! I know my oldest daughter would love to be involved with that...heck, if you ever get bored, I'd like a shot at a striper bigger than my current biggest, which is my only one ever caught, which is 13" in length!!! lol


If you make it up to Northern VA its a deal, I have a 5 Bedroom house with only me at the moment and I love to fish. Or on a side note I am heading down to NC for Visit my older brother for christmas and going fishing with him the weekend after. So I will be in the OBX some were and hopefully catching fish, Dont know the location as of yet but he says we are going to catch fish( I think its his way of getting me to come visit so he can get more of my fishing gear.) But your more then welcome to come get some MD and Northern VA Stripers.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

TimKan7719 said:


> If you make it up to Northern VA its a deal, I have a 5 Bedroom house with only me at the moment and I love to fish. Or on a side note I am heading down to NC for Visit my older brother for christmas and going fishing with him the weekend after. So I will be in the OBX some were and hopefully catching fish, Dont know the location as of yet but he says we are going to catch fish( I think its his way of getting me to come visit so he can get more of my fishing gear.) But your more then welcome to come get some MD and Northern VA Stripers.


All I can say to that Tim is...How much does a liscense cost, and when would be the best time to head up there for a weekend? As long as I can get the money for liscensing, I'm game to fish! MD/Northern VA is a 5 or 6 hour drive, so that's not too bad. Even if things don't work out, I really appreciate the offer...but trust me, I've been so longing to get a good striper, that's more than just a tempting offer! lol

Let me know when and where on the OBX trip too. I was hoping to get up that way the weekend before my b-day, which would have been the weekend of the 13th. Unfortunately, I've got to head to PA to help pick up the wifes grandmother to bring her back for the holidays, but it still gives me a shot at a Sunday or Monday(my b-day, took the day off) trip out to Ocracoke, if things go well.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

Power Fisherman said:


> Conrad,
> 
> We all go throught stages in our lives when we fish and when we don't fish. I have fished with over 75 people I would consider as good friends, even if I do not call them regularly.
> 
> Deaver


Well, maybe I'm just odd then...I have fished a minimum of 90 days a year since I was 7...and 90 days was when I "really wasn't fishing"...lol Right now in life I fish 1-3 days a week on average. You're right though...I just get to a point where it's like..."Does anyone fish like me?"


----------



## Power Fisherman (Jun 4, 2007)

Conrad,

There is someone that fishes like that!

William Fundora of the South Florida Shark Club.

Deaver


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Goal fer 2009...catch more fish...win less custom rods.


Ohhh...plan on hittin' the lottery and go fishin' fer them roosters with airnuts in the suds


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> My next goal is a half marathon that I'm signed up for in March at Virginia Beach. Now THAT will be an achievement for me.


Look me up when ur in town


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Goal fer 2009...catch more fish...win less custom rods.
> 
> 
> Ohhh...plan on hittin' the lottery and go fishin' fer them roosters with airnuts in the suds


Well...if all them custom rods are taking up too much space, it is the Christmas season and some of the brethren on here wouldn't mind one, I'm pretty sure! lol  That surfin' roosters thing is something dreams are made of!!!


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

Power Fisherman said:


> Conrad,
> 
> There is someone that fishes like that!
> 
> ...



My biggest problem is that I don't "specialize"...I wish I had time to catch every fish that swam around here, every day! :fishing:


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Goals*

Catch a fish, don't care how big or what kind on a cane pole...funny thing happened in Lynnhaven when floating a tourny in the back waters..










Got two that night with the cane stick, I wouldn't say it was fun, but more of an accomplishment. But yea, it was fun...










Crappy pic, but still the fight of my life with no reel in site!!! 

Skunk


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Power Fisherman said:


> This year was a good one. I wanted to catch a nice tiger shark about 10 feet long. Got a 12 footer instead. Really nuts, guess we just got lucky that day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just sick!! Nice work! 

Skunk


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> Catch a fish, don't care how big or what kind on a cane pole...funny thing happened in Lynnhaven when floating a tourny in the back waters..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! Actually there is talk of some guys that fish a back area of Snow's Cut down toward Wilmington with nothing but live mudminnows and cane poles. Rumor has it, no one catches more doormat flounder and red than they do!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Skunk, nice lookin fish. Congrats.


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

update first striped bass in NC and from a kayak


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

Sweet catch Kaleb!


----------



## Power Fisherman (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice Stripers!

Deaver


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Didn't set new goals for myself this yr..*

I set a couple for my 11yr old son this yr.. One was to sightcast and catch either a cobe or a drum with his own cast and rigging.. He caught two drum sightcasting,but my cast and rig,because of the distance.. He did manage hooking a cobe on his cast,but it came unbuttoned..  
Second goal was to have him go planker fishing with me and catch his first drum on a pier with his own cast and rigging... Caught this one on his own rigging,although wind out of ne so hard,he couldn't have casted far enough.. I lobbed a cast out for him in a "shortcaster spot".. He can cast at least that far now.. A very proud dad I am....


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

i bet that was exciting for him


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice.....my daughter is 7 now and she's really wanting to get into fishing more. Just without a boat it's kind of tough for her. I have to cast for her if we're surf fishing, unless there's something sitting in the 4" of water she can cast to! lol She can hold her own on the creeks and rivers though, or along the inlets when there are flounder and bluefish up close. Her favorite time of year is right now though when I set up a couple of the rods and just sit back and watch her fight the doggies all day!


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Conrad said:


> All I can say to that Tim is...How much does a liscense cost, and when would be the best time to head up there for a weekend? As long as I can get the money for liscensing, I'm game to fish! MD/Northern VA is a 5 or 6 hour drive, so that's not too bad. Even if things don't work out, I really appreciate the offer...but trust me, I've been so longing to get a good striper, that's more than just a tempting offer! lol
> 
> Let me know when and where on the OBX trip too. I was hoping to get up that way the weekend before my b-day, which would have been the weekend of the 13th. Unfortunately, I've got to head to PA to help pick up the wifes grandmother to bring her back for the holidays, but it still gives me a shot at a Sunday or Monday(my b-day, took the day off) trip out to Ocracoke, if things go well.


Out of State is the same in MD its 15 bucks. The Fishing in MD was not the best this weekend but I still caught a few. I am heading down to NC to fish with my older brother the day after christmas.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Day After Christmas...*

I've got that day off work. Let me see what cash flow is going to do. That and if you guys don't mind some extra company of course! lol


----------

